# South Korea/North Korea considering one country, two systems approach to reunification



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Found this great article today that outlines what has recently been going on since it faded out of the limelight.

https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/geop...hong-kongs-one-country-two-systems-work-korea

It gives a lot of amazing information on the current political climate surrounding the area. I'd recommend reading it all if you have time


----------



## Whole lotta love (Oct 27, 2018)

Very interesting.

I'd like to bring up that no one in the west seems to acknowledge the very important work the Korean left has been doing in the peace process. The media in the US seems to act like we are the ones responsible for everything that happens in Korea lol.
This is a good podcast on it. https://soundcloud.com/citationsneeded/ep-35-the-total-blackout-of-the-korean-left


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Whole lotta love said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I'd like to bring up that no one in the west seems to acknowledge the very important work the Korean left has been doing in the peace process. The media in the US seems to act like we are the ones responsible for everything that happens in Korea lol.
> This is a good podcast on it. https://soundcloud.com/citationsneeded/ep-35-the-total-blackout-of-the-korean-left



The article touches on that too


----------



## ChaosEternal (Oct 27, 2018)

Sounds like a good goal to me, although not an easy one to reach. Then again, worthwhile outcomes rarely are. I'm not sure that Hong Kong is what they should be aiming for though, unless their goal is to slowly be consumed culturally and politically by NK in the same way that HK is currently being consumed by China.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2018)

I doubt it'll actually happen. Kim Jung Un is never gonna let up on his power grip over North Korea.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2018)

I have my doubts too, while Kim is still around.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 27, 2018)

North korea has aimed for that for decades. its only that this plan for the future always kinda came with the very clear idea that north korea be in absolute charge.
which is where things become problematic.


----------

